# i love early Merzbow to mid perriod the newer less, why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Let's Face it paradoxa paradoxa Lp was a classic lp , cult in noise scene(early merzbow)
Than i like few mid perriod Merzbow like venerology(this one is so good) very harsh very pleasant, than pulse demon is overated but decent i would says, than i have the one on defunt label alien 8 that is an omage to prog called aqua necromancer and finally my last quality merzbow is coma benerice out of vivo label in poland.

And that it, what your cue on this do you share a similar vision is early to mid perriod is better than his new work, i know this kind of blasphemeous since Masami Akita is a godfather of noise to the same level of luigi russolo orchestrated noise or Xenakis persepolis harshness factor
I salute my friends anad followers all over the globe on the 5 continents :tiphat:

p.s i have the merzbox 50 cds of merzbow


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

I have a lot of Merzbow but not all 50 albums. Some of his later stuff, I think, started using beats--not sure about that. But I really loved the Merzbow pure noise--harsh, loud, grating with no real sense of purpose. It's like the industrialized world itself--it blares all day and all night and no one can really say this is necessary but somehow it IS necessary. He did one ambient sort of album--"Music for Bondage Performance" which I really like a lot. It's fun to listen to something that starts very soft and then just suddenly gets very loud and you just stand there and take it, challenging yourself to keep listening without turning it down.

My other favorite noise artist is NON (Boyd Rice) but nothing he's done reaches the level of Merzbow who will cook your brain and eat it. Sometimes NON gets a bit preachy in his way but since he's a virulent racist (or at least poses as one) I don't care for his politics. But give a listen to NON's "Children of the Black Sun." That is his magnum opus. None of his other releases are as good as that one.











What I noticed about the material of Merzbow is how strikingly it resembles maybe the first 10 minutes of the soundtrack of "Eraserhead."


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> p.s i have the merzbox 50 cds of merzbow


That's a hell of a lot of noise, for sure.
My last Merzbow purchase was a set of the 13 Japanese Birds discs.









CDs:
CD 01- Suzume
CD 02- Fukurou
CD 03- Yurikamome
CD 04- Karasu
CD 05- Uzura
CD 06- Kamo
CD 07- Kujakubato
CD 08- Kokuchou
CD 09- Hiyodori
CD 10- Niwatori
CD 11- Shirasagi
CD 12- Tsubame
CD 13- Chabo

That, too, is a hell of a lot of noise.

I often use Merzbow as a sort of "clean the palate" music. After listening to a heavy dose of Mozart, for instance, only Merzbow and his special kind of "noise music" seems to be able to clear my ears and set me back to normal. Likewise, after a heavy session of noise music listening -- say, listening to all 13 of the Japanese Birds albums by Merzbow -- I need Mozart as a palate cleanser. Who'd have thought?


----------

